# VW Crafter Van



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Our Euro friends probably know these trucks. I've never seen one here. 

http://www.v[email protected]4MOTION


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

They are running around here as test trucks. Vw has a test track here


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Probably overpriced like the sprinters.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice, a 2.0l diesel, available 4WD and locking diffs. A guy could go crosseyed with all the variations available. Of course nobody would want fuel efficiency or versatility here in North America!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

CaberTosser said:


> ...Of course nobody would want fuel efficiency or versatility here in North America!


If the breakeven for the benefits are a decade and a half away like the Sprinter, then I won't bother.

I love when manufacturers tout huge savings and then charge double the amount you save to get them.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Those are Sprinters I beleive. VW rebadges Sprinters


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Sprinter has 4 wheel drive now


----------

